# The angels that walk amoung us.....



## DorianE (Jan 5, 2009)

After the roller coaster of getting one pup pulled this weekend, TY Kelly, I had a story to tell and figured others did as well.

First is this wonderful lady named Kelly, her love for animals takes over and nothing else matters. She drove through horrible storms this am to get one pup pulled from one of the worst facilities probably in the state.

Then there is her husband who, devoted to his wife and what makes her happy, did not hesitate to go get this girl. Not really knowing what they were going to do with her or why she was owner turned in. He just said lets go.

Then we have a lady named Tara. She was a poster on the local craigslist looking for her beloved pets that had gotten out of the yard and were missing. I emailed her that she needed to check this horrible facility daily as they dont give the dogs much chance to get out. She has become a very good contact for us in the southern part of Missouri.

Tara found one of the white gsd I posted several months back there at the ac. She looked alot like the dog she was searching for. She and her sister were both here. She contacted CARE and they had pulled the one female but could not take both. There had no room. She could not stand the thought of leaving the one girl there to be pts. She took her out. Fast forward to this past week...

I emailed her in hopes to get some assistance in pulling the girl that Kelly got today, pupper at springfield AC and much to my suprise, I didnt get an email right back about her.

I got home today and recieved a call from her. Her beloved wolfie jumped the fence last thursday and was hit and killed by a car. She didnt know she was even out of the fence. The driver of the car did stop, saw her # on the collar and called to inform her of what had happened. She spend the entire weekend mourning the loss of this part of her life. She then tells me she spent the weekend, laying on the floor crying, plastered to BOTH the white girls, as they too mourned the death. She has both the girls! omg how cool! 

Apparently, CARE called her and she agreed to take them both a few weeks back. I am going to post a pic of the two girls, happy and healthy at her house. 

Now, I know that there are a lot of ppl that do this on a daily basis. However, we are so desperate here in MO that I am just thankfull we have these angels to help these animals in desperate need. Kelly, I cant thank you enough. Tara, when you do get over her to the site. Please know that there were ppl that dont even know you, wishing you well and sending love to the wolfie girl that went to the bridge this past week. Hugs to all that do this very stressfull work, may your angels smile on you.


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

What a nice heartfelt thanks!
I'm sorry for the passing of Taras Wolfie. I'm thankful for her kindness to the needs of these two beauties.

Also big THANKS to Kelly and her husband for doing what they can to help.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear of Tara's tragedy. Thank God she had the two white girls to comfort her. Thank you Kelly for your wonderful compassion!


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Very nice to see this well deserved tribute Dorian - we need to remember the people who give Rescue their all on a daily basis. Our Conor is with us because people cared enough to get him before it was too late - he only had one day left when he made it to safety. 

THANK YOU ALL SO VERY MUCH!

_______________________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

I am so sorry for the loss of Wolfie- 
I know how badly it can hurt .....
Please know we are all sending you healing thoughts and soft wishes ...... rest in peace sweet Wolf.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

I just saw this...I cannot believe this. 

Sorry for you friends loss. 

I am just baffled at what is happening to Anna now.


----------

